# what does "junior leg" mean



## ccreek (Jan 26, 2014)

I have the opportunity to buy a goat and she has her "junior" leg. I am not sure exactly what this means as far as showing and all. If I purchase her how do I prove this? Also, what would be the best way to show her? She is going to be two in march and will be kidding (her first time) in February. She is a nubian.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

It means she has a restricted Win that counts towards her permanent championship.

It takes 3 wins under at least 2 different judges to gain permanent Champon status.

One can be a restricted/dry leg, meaning she was a jr not in milk.

The registry (i'm guessing ADGA) has records of the shows and wins.


----------



## ccreek (Jan 26, 2014)

ok thanks! Can you go into a little more detail? IF I was to buy her what all would I have to do in order to get her champion status? So she has to win 2 more times while in milk to be champion???? Or do I have it all wrong?? I know absolutely nothing about showing goats but hope to learn all I can!!

yes its ADGA


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

She would need to win grand champion 2 more times in milk with official numbers reached for her breed (10 in milk in breed makes win official with ADGA).


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

ccreek said:


> ok thanks! Can you go into a little more detail? IF I was to buy her what all would I have to do in order to get her champion status? So she has to win 2 more times while in milk to be champion???? Or do I have it all wrong?? I know absolutely nothing about showing goats but hope to learn all I can!!
> 
> yes its ADGA


Can you leave her reg number? I can double check how she won and it might help give you an idea.

A Jr leg is great because it makes it easier to to finish her and earn the CH title. However be aware that it doesn't indicate how her udder will look. I have does who finished their CH title and were never nice enough to earn their Jr leg but I also have multiple does who earned their Jr leg but then were sold as soon as they freshened because I did not like their udder at all.

In general, we expect all of our kids to earn their Jr. leg at some point before they freshen. If they cannot, we begin to think carefully if their General Appearance is strong enough to retain in the herd.

It is certainly a good thing to have a Jr leg - it gives you a little more confidence in the structural strength of the kid. It isn't however a guarantee of how nice the kid will be.


----------



## ccreek (Jan 26, 2014)

Her reg # is N001589323 any help would be appreciated


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

So she won in May of last year. She beat 14 other does (a nice thing) to get her Jr leg. 

I think that as an intermediate kid (assuming the show sticks to a standard arrangement) winning her Jr leg over all the Sr kids or dry yearlings I would take that as a good sign.

Her parents have data as well so that is always a good bonus.


----------



## ccreek (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok that's very helpful! Thanks!! How do I get access to that info??


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

ADGA subscription report. Any member can purchase it - the access is $10 for the year. Totally worth it


----------



## ccreek (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------

